# open water?



## beans (Jan 24, 2008)

Piedmont ,saltfork or senecaville any of them ice free yet?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

heck no inless you u want to fish the creek channels in bout 1 foot of water or the over passes. we got a while yet. wishfull thinking


----------



## beans (Jan 24, 2008)

A GUY CAN ALWAYS DREAM . was on the ohio river yesterday froze my bobbers off.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

IF NOTHING comes up............I'm taking a ride out around the lakes later today. I'm taking two poles just in case! Taking the camera with me too. YEARS ago I went fishing at PIEDMONT as the ice melted away from the shoreline I casted a TUBE on top of the ice and let it fall off the edge and bring it back to sure .We didn't do that bad really for the conditions! Surprised the crap out of me! NO big ones but caught fish.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I'd be interested in knowing when there is open water on Tappan...I have a re-power that I would like to test ASAP.


----------



## jeffyV10 (Mar 3, 2010)

there is a post that said tappen was open by the main bridge early last week has anybody been by there lately?


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

PIEDMONT update:
NO WAY!...... NO HOW!  I saw three guys ice fishing on the lake today. I threw a big rock out on the ice by the REST AREA and it was like the rock hit cement! There is a big hole towards the middle as you come out of the marina.You can see it as you drive down to the marina. As for the other ramp a EDGEWATER/RENYOLDS RD. NO way either.....SOILD ICE. Water level I'm guessing is 5 to 6 feet low. I have pictures but don't know how to get them on here........DUH!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Was out by the Salt Fork dam a couple days ago and the was a couple places where the water was showing but it is still froze over.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Hmm.... this thread is not very encouraging. I need to run the boat at least once before I tow it 500 miles south for 4 days. Just might have to bring the boat up to Columbus and hit some stuff up here. I'd rather run it at Salt Fork, but not on ice.
I'll be trying to get it out on the 16th, so if anybody can update Salt Fork's condition a little closer to that date I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I am out there all the time and will keep you posted.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Tiny Tim said:


> I am out there all the time and will keep you posted.


Thanks! I really appreciate it!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know about those lakes, but I drove out and checked Snowden on Sunday and was pretty surprised to see at least 3" of ice still on that lake. I was hoping to get my new fishing kayak in the water soon, but I need the ice to go bye-bye.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

was at Tappan tonight there is alittle open water around the over pass bridges and some below the gasline but not much............give it 4-5 more days and i think it should be good !!!


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Saw two ice fishing on Piedmont today when I drove by.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Wolf run is still froze over. Any idea what they will do if it is still iced up for the trout release??


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Guy I work lives near Salt Fork and he said this evening there are 2 open spots in the dam area now over next to the tower.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Tiny Tim said:


> Guy I work lives near Salt Fork and he said this evening there are 2 open spots in the dam area now over next to the tower.


That's a start! 
How warm did it get down there today? Here on the west side of Columbus it got up to 64*...it was even nice enough to roll the windows down when I was driving to campus. 

Hopefully a good portion of Salt Fork will be open by Tuesday. I really dont care about catching fish, but I need to run the boat before heading south.


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

As of this afternoon...Dillon Lake was about 80% ice free.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Gator. You Amish duck killer.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Any word on Tappan or Salt Fork?


----------



## Zander (Dec 6, 2009)

I was by Tappan on a motorcycle......some shorelines are free of ice.....and some bays are open........probably is changing minute by minute...can't wait for open water up in N.E. Ohio!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Went by Clendening this morning, ope ten foot all the way around. threw a softball size stone as far as I could and it went right through. I'm going to break ice Sunday.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

As of Saturday afternoon Clendenning had some big areas of open water but they were surrounded with ice. I don't think you could get from the marina to Brushy Fork or Coleman's bay. I would say things should be in pretty good shape by the end of the week.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Anybody get a peek at Salt Fork this weekend?

Gator, were any of the docks in at Dillon? I need to run the boat Tuesday and if Salt Fork is still locked up I'll have to go to Dillon. I'd be launching by myself too.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Drove over to Piedmont today at 3:30 and no ice!! Open water!!!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I drove to Tappan Saturday. Still had ice in the middle sections of the lake and the bays on the far side of the the lake (from 250). Stopped in the marina and talked to a guy in there and said they don't expect to be done with the 250 ramp until May!!!! You could put in across the road from the marina but with the deep draw down I am not sure how much water is under the bridge leading to the rest of the lake.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

OSU_Fisherman said:


> Anybody get a peek at Salt Fork this weekend?
> 
> Gator, were any of the docks in at Dillon? I need to run the boat Tuesday and if Salt Fork is still locked up I'll have to go to Dillon. I'd be launching by myself too.


WE GOT A GOOD LOOK AT Salt Fork Sunday 3-14-10. 
Water is about 10 " high. Muddy to dark in most areas. Dark green around the cabin areas.........NICE! 

Guys we all missed a good day on SALT FORK!  Did not see any boats on the water. 49 degrees and NO WIND Sunday when we were there. A lot of other guys SNOOPING around too.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

WoodenShips said:


> WE GOT A GOOD LOOK AT Salt Fork Sunday 3-14-10.
> Water is about 10 " high. Muddy to dark in most areas. Dark green around the cabin areas.........NICE!
> 
> Guys we all missed a good day on SALT FORK!  Did not see any boats on the water. 49 degrees and NO WIND Sunday when we were there. A lot of other guys SNOOPING around too.


Nice! That's good to hear!
Were any of the floating docks in at the ramp by the dam? What about around the cabins. If they're not in, its easier for me to launch by myself at the cabin ramps so let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Headache (Jun 22, 2009)

Lake Logan appears to be completely free of ice but, the floating dock extensions at the ramps aren't in yet. Launching might be a little difficult without them. I'll let you know this weekend (hopefully)...

John


----------



## Procraft (Apr 8, 2006)

Went to Salt Fork, by dam, yesterday - no ice to be seen. There were 6 boat trailers in the Morning Glory ramp parking lot. Going out any day now to see if the big water pump (Merc) is ready for a busy spring.


----------

